# Kitten Meets Leopard Gecko



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I finally introduce my leopard gecko Saphira to Vanellope. Vanellope did fine when Saphira wasn't moving. But as soon as she started moving, I could see Vanellope focus too much on her. I did it for a few minutes. I gave Vanellope some treats while the gecko was sitting next to her. Hopefully over time, Vanellope will realize that geckos are friends...not food 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, she did great! I can't believe she just sat there while the gecko was that close to her. Good girl!!


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

The gecko was at one time laying on her and Vanellope was just snoozing away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome! She is such a sweetie. :luv


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

She is such a good girl. I'm really blessed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

